

Show HN: Introduction to Python, An open resource for students and teachers - japhyr
http://introtopython.org/

======
japhyr
The project is still young, but I am sharing it for a couple reasons:

\- I'd love to have people with professional experience looking over the
examples and explanations. If you spot something that is inaccurate, please
let me know.

\- I'd love help writing good exercises and challenges. Many sets of
programming exercises and challenges on the web quickly become too difficult
for people who have never programmed before. If you have a good idea for an
exercise or challenge, please write it up and share it.

If you want to respond to any of this, please do so in whatever way works best
for you: write a pull request, respond to an issue, post a comment here, or
contact me directly.

